# Smell from other apartment



## kramer2006 (26 Jun 2008)

All,

I live in an apartment in Dublin. There is an apartment on the ground floor whose front door is beside the lift (in a common area). Not to beat around the bush, there is an incredible stink coming from this apartment and I find it quite embarrassing when I have guests visiting. I'm positive the occupants are renters and I'd like to inform the landlord of the situation. I know this sounds very "nosy neighbour", but this is my hallway aswell, and I don't see why I should be forced to walk through this "funk" because some occupants don't understand basic hygiene. Really, the smell is that bad. Would appreciate any advice.

kramer.


----------



## truthseeker (26 Jun 2008)

Can you report it to the management company and say there is a bad smell in the corridor and leave them to investigate?


----------



## eimsRV (26 Jun 2008)

Hi Kramer,


Is there a management company looking after the block? If so you can contact them as they should have the landlords contact details. 

E


----------



## JJ1982 (26 Jun 2008)

Yes, youn definitely have a right to say it to your landlord. Everyone in the building has to use the common areas. Also a smell could mean dirt, therfore it could attract any kind of nasties. If they actually are renting they will need to keep the place clean, if they arent im not sure what route you could take


----------



## Towger (26 Jun 2008)

Maybe occupants are sitting dead watching TV for the last few months!


----------



## Bubbly Scot (26 Jun 2008)

Towger said:


> Maybe occupants are sitting dead watching TV for the last few months!


 
Oh my! that was my first thought.

As said above, report it to your management company or agent.


----------



## kramer2006 (26 Jun 2008)

I can't think what the smell is being caused by, but I know it's not a dead body, thankfully.

I'm glad some people are in agreement with me on this. I did feel bad even asking the question but you're right; I have to live there too. I own my apartment and it annoys me that renters are living in absolute squalor and making my property stink!

There is a management company looking after the building but they're absolutely useless, I can't imagine them being supportive on this. Would the management company be obliged to forward a letter of complaint to the landlord; or how could I contact the landlord directly?

I'm tempted to look into phoning the environmental health department! I know for a fact there's kids living in that apartment, the poor little sods.

Any more opinions/suggestion would be very welcome.

Thanks guys.


----------



## truthseeker (26 Jun 2008)

What kind of a smell is it?
Rotting food?
Stale booze?
Sewage?

If its something you think could be hazardous to your health being so close to perhaps you could contact the local environmental health department?


----------



## jhegarty (26 Jun 2008)

Sill question , how you approached the tenants yet ?

having someone say something may embarrass them into doing something about it...


----------



## Hillsalt (26 Jun 2008)

I was approached by a management  company after complaints about a pong from an apartment which I have let in Galway. 

I called to the apartment that night when I knew the tenants would be in. Oh My God!!!! They hadn't put out the rubbush in about 2 months (there were about 2 dozen black bags on the tiny balcony) and the had 2 pet rabbits. They were mortified.

I paid for a guy to come take the rubbish away and the bunnies were, er, outsourced. 

Other than that, the tenant paid rent on time and when they left 7 or 8 months later, they left the place in good nick.


----------



## europhile (26 Jun 2008)

I'd get the management compny onto it without delay.  If the place is filthy, it could be infested with cockroaches.  They'll spread through an apartment block like wildfire.


----------



## kramer2006 (27 Jun 2008)

truthseeker said:


> What kind of a smell is it?



Hard to describe, it just smells like dirt. Like an apartment that has never been cleaned.



jhegarty said:


> Sill question , how you approached the tenants yet ?
> 
> having someone say something may embarrass them into doing something about it...



I'm reluctant to approach them directly as I feel it's not my place; it's the landlord and possibly the management company to ensure the place is being kept in some standard of hygiene. Also, I don't think their standard of English is the best, so attempting to explain the problem to them might be a long and tedious affair.

I'm going to take the advice of several posters here and contact the management company. Thanks all.


----------



## jazzhead (27 Jun 2008)

drop a polite note or letter in their postbox, at least then they will be aware of other peoples concerns and they might do something about it


----------



## ClubMan (27 Jun 2008)

kramer2006 said:


> Hard to describe, it just smells like dirt. Like an apartment that has never been cleaned.


What does "dirt" smell like? Rotten food? Nappies? Excrement? Bins?


----------



## kramer2006 (27 Jun 2008)

jazzhead said:


> drop a polite note or letter in their postbox, at least then they will be aware of other peoples concerns and they might do something about it



Might be an idea. I'd be concerned about putting my name and apartment number on this though, in case they took it badly. That's why I was thinking maybe the official route might be better.


----------



## kramer2006 (27 Jun 2008)

ClubMan said:


> What does "dirt" smell like? Rotten food? Nappies? Excrement? Bins?



I've already said the smell is difficult to describe. The flat smells like a place inhabited by people with scant regard for hygiene. *It smells dirty*.


----------



## vino (29 Jun 2008)

You need to get in touch with your agent. They should send a letter to the tenants and the landlord asap. There is no need for your details to be included and no need for you to complain yourself.


----------



## rmelly (29 Jun 2008)

form a mob and knock the door down?


----------



## ClubMan (29 Jun 2008)

kramer2006 said:


> I've already said the smell is difficult to describe. The flat smells like a place inhabited by people with scant regard for hygiene. *It smells dirty*.


Seems very vague.


----------

